# HGVC Resales



## raffal (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello,

I am considering purchase of HGVC points thru resale market. My question is what are pros and cons ? - second: I wanna be Elite.. I am thinking about 14,000 points --can I qualify for Elite status, buying resale ? - thirdly : who is reputable HGVC resale broker/brokers/companies ?? ..thanks!
Raf, 
Las Vegas


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 28, 2014)

The positive of resale is a 65-70% discount on retail, the negative is wont qualify for Elite.

Set Nock or Judy Kozlowski are reputable dealers, or you can roll the dice on eBay.

There are some properties with units thats will generate 14,000 points or higher in a single deed / maintenance fee but the buy in is high.

Dont finance your purchase, if you cant afford to pay cash, rent.

There is a sticky message at the top with excellent details for all things HGVC, study it before you do a presentation if you still want Elite.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 28, 2014)

*HGVC Elite Status*

14,000 from the developer would be about $60,000.  On the resale market, it would cost between $10,000 and $18,000.  So you must decide if the elite benefits are worth spending 4-6 times the price.  

Your benefits include:
Gold Elite status with HHonors (you can get if you have the HHonors credit card)
10% off open season rates (can save you about $100/ year) 
$10 off online reservations
The ability to book 1 resort more than 9 month in advance (usually the newest resort with plenty of availability)
And minimal other benefits.

I hardly think it is worth overpaying by $40,000, but it is for you to decide.


----------



## TheWizz (Dec 29, 2014)

I became HGVC Elite via resales at GPP and converted to HGVC Points back when that was possible.  The biggest bene for Elite is the HHonors Gold Elite status and perhaps the access to a few resorts sooner than regular membership.  There is a cheaper (and IMO) better way to get HHonors Gold discussed here:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1645766&postcount=30


----------



## clotheshorse (Dec 29, 2014)

TheWizz said:


> I became HGVC Elite via resales at GPP and converted to HGVC Points back when that was possible.  The biggest bene for Elite is the HHonors Gold Elite status and perhaps the access to a few resorts sooner than regular membership.  There is a cheaper (and IMO) better way to get HHonors Gold discussed here:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1645766&postcount=30



This is great information, thanks for sharing.   Seriously considering!


----------



## piyooshj (Dec 29, 2014)

Short answer, just buy resale platinum week 2bd minimum with highest points with low MF. Basically do the Pts per $(MF) as well as your upfront cost. Some affiliate resorts are good way to beat the system and get in cheap. EG bay club. I made slight mistake and bought flamingo 4800 pts for 4.4k incl closing/transfer. Could have done better.


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Just curious, what specifically do you find attractive about elite status?


----------



## piyooshj (Dec 29, 2014)

jehb2 said:


> Just curious, what specifically do you find attractive about elite status?



From what I have heard free upgrades if you checkin to Hilton brand hotels, sometimes free breakfast and other freebies......12 mo window for club booking to some resort each year (instead of 9). Not sure if this worth $40k. Well if you have that kind of money lying around...certainly not if you are having to finance your deal.


----------



## raffal (Dec 30, 2014)

piyooshj said:


> From what I have heard free upgrades if you checkin to Hilton brand hotels, sometimes free breakfast and other freebies......12 mo window for club booking to some resort each year (instead of 9). Not sure if this worth $40k. Well if you have that kind of money lying around...certainly not if you are having to finance your deal.


 -- DID YOU UNDERSTAND MY QUESTION ?....Where is said in the post, anything about financing ? Elite now costs ,around 80K{14000 points} at least in Vegas,not 40k ....


----------



## raffal (Dec 30, 2014)

jehb2 said:


> Just curious, what specifically do you find attractive about elite status?



Just number of points and probably the Gold status in H.H.-- but is it worth it 2me personally, to pay that kind of money?-...prob not....the Gold status can b achieved thru credit cards too,i know that-- it was just a question.


----------



## jonevans (Dec 30, 2014)

*HGVC*

The purchase of resale points is the way to go. With hgvc right of first refusal (RoR) there seems to be a stead price for each contact there is but would say that you should only look at the 4800 an 7000 platinum points unless you go with purchase were you want to stay ie hawaii.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 30, 2014)

piyooshj said:


> From what I have heard free upgrades if you checkin to Hilton brand hotels, sometimes free breakfast and other freebies......12 mo window for club booking to some resort each year (instead of 9). Not sure if this worth $40k. Well if you have that kind of money lying around...certainly not if you are having to finance your deal.



The upgrades at Hilton hotels are very hit or miss.. I am a Hilton Diamond due to work travel, and i only get upgraded rooms occasionally. I would not put too much value on HHonors Gold.


----------



## TheWizz (Dec 31, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> The upgrades at Hilton hotels are very hit or miss.. I am a Hilton Diamond due to work travel, and i only get upgraded rooms occasionally. I would not put too much value on HHonors Gold.



I am Gold Elite with HHonors via two methods: (1) HGVC Elite and (2) Grand Wailea Elite Club.  I had pretty good luck getting free upgrades as Gold Elite.  I've had increased luck at free upgrades once I made Diamond via frequent biz trips.  Case in point, I just returned from staying at the El Conquistador in PR and had two basic garden view rooms that I paid for via points and cash combo, and was able to get both rooms upgraded to two-room ocean view suites.  Those normally are $500-600+ per night each.  Plus I received four full breakfast vouchers each day, worth over $100 per day.  Having Diamond definitely helped in my case.    The El Conquistador is a wonderful WA resort - we had a great time in Puerto Rico.  Highly recommended.


----------



## TheWizz (Dec 31, 2014)

jehb2 said:


> Just curious, what specifically do you find attractive about elite status?



Here is the rundown on what Elite status gets you:

http://hgvcelite.com/recognition/at-a-glance/


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 1, 2015)

TheWizz said:


> I am Gold Elite with HHonors via two methods: (1) HGVC Elite and (2) Grand Wailea Elite Club.  I had pretty good luck getting free upgrades as Gold Elite.  I've had increased luck at free upgrades once I made Diamond via frequent biz trips.  Case in point, I just returned from staying at the El Conquistador in PR and had two basic garden view rooms that I paid for via points and cash combo, and was able to get both rooms upgraded to two-room ocean view suites.  Those normally are $500-600+ per night each.  Plus I received four full breakfast vouchers each day, worth over $100 per day.  Having Diamond definitely helped in my case.    The El Conquistador is a wonderful WA resort - we had a great time in Puerto Rico.  Highly recommended.



I didn't mean to imply upgrades won't happen, they do.  I just meant they are not guaranteed.  I am have also received some great rooms, but also still get some pretty lousy ones too.  With so many ways to get HHonors Gold, i would not use that as a justification for trying to get HGVC Elite.


----------



## presley (Jan 1, 2015)

jehb2 said:


> Just curious, what specifically do you find attractive about elite status?



The benefits are in the Hotel program.  The small benefits in the timeshare program do not make up for the money spent.  You can save thousands by buying resale and not having small discounts on extra stays. 

The Gold benefits at the Hotels have been nice.  However, you actually don't have to buy anything to get those.  You can get it with a Hilton American Express card. I get free water bottles and free breakfasts. Since I hardly ever stay in a hotel (since I own timeshares), I'd say it isn't really worth it if you had to pay something to get the benefits.  Others travel a lot more and stay in hotels much more often, though.


----------

